# Best Running Store in Bangkok?



## Ted88888

I am interested in finding a good/the best running store in Bangkok. I'd like to find good running shoes.

Also interested in the best bicycle shop - for triathlon type bicycle and or products.

Can someone please suggest the better places to take a look?

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## xtr3mx7

There's a lot of these in Bangkok and it depends where you are located, stores depending on location:

Siam Discovery - Siam BTS Station
Siam Paragon - Siam BTS Station
MBK Center - Close to Ratchathewi BTS Station
CentralPlaza - ChaengWattana, Rattanathibet, Phra Pin Khlao, Lat Prao (they are closed due to renovation), Ramintra, Rama 3,
The Mall - Ngam Wong Wan, Bang Kapi, Bang Khae

And you may have other stores inside some hypermarket like Big C, Tusco Lotus, Carefoure, IT Square and etc.


----------



## ryder

bike zone in amarin is pretty good. nice bunch of guys.


----------



## Ted88888

ryder wrote: 
_bike zone in amarin is pretty good_

Where is Amarin? I am living on Phuket - not too familiar with BKK. But I do need a specialist shop as such.


----------



## ryder

Its a shopping mall by chit lom bts in the center of town.


----------



## Ted88888

Thanks, I think I know where you mean.


----------

